

Gadget Made by a 16-Year-Old Could Decrease Your Energy Bills - Brajeshwar
http://tech.co/decrease-energy-bills-ottomate-2014-01

======
tacoman
"Ottomate cuts the electricity completely and, he estimates, can save you up
to 75 percent on your energy bills."

...except running my clothes dryer or stove for 60 minutes (~3kWh) uses more
power than most things I could plug into that device would use in a month.

There are so few devices I could actually use this on in my house. Maybe the
stereo power amp which uses 9W (6.5kWh in 30 days) when "off". Everything else
has a clock or expects to have constant power to work as expected.

------
adamio
Assembled by 16 year old workers too

